# Happy, after some difficulties



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

I think if my old Delta ever disappoints me the Gizz's will likely get my business!


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

I have some Grizzly things that I like well.

I have been in the WA store and could have spent most of a day there. FANTASTIC selection.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

In a commercial or industrial setting you'd bring the power to the machines a vast majority of the time and not use cords.


----------



## Pixxture (Mar 16, 2018)

Thanks "The fridge" for the input. But that gets me wondering.
What then is the difference between running a wire to the machine and an extension cord? Ok it is the two connected ends on the extension cord. The machine (full load) draws approx 13 amps. If each connection end has .1 or .2 ohms resistance the voltage drop would only be (.2 ohm X 13amp X 2 connections=5.2v) 5.2 V more than just a wire. Would that really hurt a motor?
There must be that much supplier variation installation to installation. I wondering enough to have to measure the voltage drop in my extension cord.

If I am getting off topic please let me know.


----------

